# Never expected....



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

To be saying I still had her with me 11 years later! I am thrilled, amazed, grateful and humbled that this dog has been with me this long. A gift, in every sense of the word.
Happy Gotcha day to my little Punkin Pie!


----------



## CactusWren (Nov 4, 2018)

What a cutie... happy birthday to your pooch!


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I love the look on her face when she's poking out under the gate. LOL Happy birthday .. Miss-Chief! (interpret however you like!)


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Now, that is a REAL rescue.
Good job, mama!


----------



## Squidwardp (Oct 15, 2019)

Good for you and the rescued girl! Many happy returns!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Sunflowers said:


> Now, that is a REAL rescue.
> Good job, mama!
> View attachment 579481


Good old Sabs. She so loved baby anythings. Never had her own babies but would mother anything. She was in love with Shadow from the start.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

She’s a real fighter.


----------



## HollandN (Aug 12, 2020)

Old dogs are so special love the gate pic


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

The gate pic is one of my favorites. 
If I set the gate right on the floor she would knock it over, if I raised it just a bit she would just lay there with her head under it. It was the only non fixed barrier in the house, an older house that was not straight and much repaired. I built permanent gates on the other doorways.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Another winner


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Great pics and fun memories on your gotcha day!


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

Happy Gotcha Day Miss Punk!


----------



## mere_de_tous (Dec 23, 2020)

The picture of them on the porch looking in the same direction, oh my goodness


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Haha! She was Sabs mini me for a while. It was so cute watching her copy the big dog.


----------



## mikegray660 (Jan 31, 2018)

Love it and congrats so sweet!~


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Our old dogs.......so sweet, familiar, reliable.


----------

